# first icsi attempt



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

question due to go in monday for egg retrieval,went to hospital today i have 25 follicles 11 good ones,,,,,is that good and what is average please help


----------



## lessa (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi

I am not a nurse so do not know what is normal but I only had 4 and ended up with two for ET and am more than happy. Your numbers look good to me.
Join the cycle buddies thread and you can find out how other people are doing. Lots of luck

Lessa


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Very good response I would say!!

Ruth


----------



## Andy_N_Yil (Jun 27, 2003)

Susie - 25 is good I believe the clinics would like 12-15 once you start going over 20 you have a slight risk of OHSS it may be best to query this with your clinic.  by 11 good I assume you mean of a good size not to say that the others wno't catch up.

Hope it all goes well.
Andy


----------

